# Gulf Shores Pier 3 27



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Yesterday afternoon offered a short rain-free window so headed to the Gulf Shore Pier. I brought some Rapala Rippin Raps and wanted to see how they would do on the spanish. The Rippin Rap is a compact lipless bait. the 2” version weighs 1/2 0z and casts like a rock. All the action was on the windy side of the pier. It did get me a good spanish but even at a 1/2 oz I couldn’t keep it in the water. The rest of the day was combat fishing with the Gotcha. Lots of action on small blues. Lots of tangles but everyone was patient and met some great guys. Never made it to the end of the pier to see how the sheeps were doing.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you ever find any sidewinder jigs, snatch them up. Same action as a gotcha, but it is a single hook jig. I just took a gotcha, removed the treble hooks and slid in a 3/0 j-hook. Stops the tangles and not dangerous like a gotcha.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Imo a gotcha is only as dangerous as the operator. I've never had a problem with them


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I hate trouble treble gotchas, the hooks always manages to hook together...


----------

